# XForma MKII + 5K Monitor + Intel 5960X/ROG RVE - All Liquid Cooled



## EK_Derick (May 9, 2015)

*Sponsors!*


























This is the build to end all builds! My 2015 dream machine build log is here. I've partnered with a bunch of awesome companies to bring together my "last" build log. To clarify, my last, as in my last daily driver. There will still be plenty more logs for dedicated folders and show rigs 



*Specs:*




Murdermod/XForma MBX MKII - ROG Edition
Dell UP2715K (5120x2880)
Intel 5960X
Asus Rampage V Extreme
Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x8GB
3x Nvidia Titan X
Seasonic 1200W Platinum
Cooling by EK Water Blocks
Sleeving provided by Sanctum Sleeving

*Updates!*


Monitor + PSU
Small Asus Update
New studio gear testing
Big Asus Update
EKWB + Titan Xs

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 9, 2015)

Teaser


----------



## EK_Derick (May 9, 2015)

Update!



First... the main player:



The Dell UP2715K








Best on monitor audio I've ever heard








Impossible to keep dust off the edge to edge glass panel though








Sleek








The back is quite dirty already it seems...








Charging port, love it















I've never used these covers before in the past but it works quite well with this monitor








4k for the peasants








5k for the PCMasterRace








And yes, you can view it in portrait








These are actually _only _4k shots because I am a peasant and only use the laptop near the photo studio 











































The edge to edge glass was honestly what sold me on this monitor. I love the aesthetics of the iMac 5k but I couldn't bring myself to settle for the hardware so I picked up this one as soon as I had realized it was edge to edge glass








Next up, the sexy platinum 1200W PSU.



PSU brought to you by the lovely people at Seasonic!








Packaging as always is wonderful:








Platinum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































Inside you'll find a flip open box








Very padded PSU








My favorite cable bag to date















Other:















Lovely PSU bag








Exposed








O.O
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Plenty of stuff here  and one of my favorite features - hybrid mode.











































Cables








Seasonic sleeves the 24pin and uses the flat style ribbon cables for the rest. All black, very clean look for those that aren't custom sleeving. 








Don't worry... there will be sleeving








Seasonic Sleeving:








Until next time...


----------



## dorsetknob (May 9, 2015)

So This is the EKWB   *FREE   *GiveAway eh

Put me Down for Something


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2015)

I came I saw I came again .... 
!droool


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 11, 2015)

droooollll...
gotta wipe my desk soon.
of all this drool of mine.

awesome pic, for an awesome project.
subbed!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 11, 2015)

much tech pron, subbed


----------



## DinaAngel (May 11, 2015)

I love how u slowly undresses the parts! Such tease


----------



## 2big2fail (May 11, 2015)

Please tell me this is gonna be a sexy B&W + Nickel build


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 11, 2015)

EK_Derick said:


> Update!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice monitor, thanks for sharing 

What kind of hardware will you use to drive that display? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Vego (May 13, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> That's a nice monitor, thanks for sharing
> 
> What kind of hardware will you use to drive that display? If you don't mind me asking



there is a box from titan so...


----------



## EK_Derick (May 15, 2015)

Small update as today is super busy, but the Asus goodies arrived and I wanted to share


----------



## EK_Derick (May 17, 2015)

So I got a bunch of new studio stuff and I did some test shots first with the motherboard I've used for countless builds, and while still the best looking motherboard I've ever owned, it is sadly showing its age and will not be my main in this one 



*Please excuse my scratched up backdrop*



Anyway... these are just testing out the new toys and experimenting with looks!
















































































My favorite:


----------



## EK_Derick (May 17, 2015)

Alright guys, enough teasers! Here's the board and SLI bridge from Asus 










Big ol' box from Taiwan 








ROG OC Panel















RVE VS RIIIBE IO Plate... kinda miss the black








OC Panel 5.25" bay






















Pretty standard accessories from the ROG








This board is hot man...








mmm








I'm really glad IO covers are standard on high end boards these days








ROG








Holy outputs batman








Even the subtle design on the PCH heatsink are great








So many pins








m.2








Love the PCI dip switches 








SATA for days








Solid audio. I kinda miss the 6 pin connectors compared to molex but I'll survive. At least it's more strategically placed compared to the 6 pin that used to be way up near the dimms















ROG SLI Bridge








Solid aluminum...






















Big thanks Asus ROG Taiwan!


----------



## EK_Derick (May 19, 2015)

Here they are...










Oh yes 








Back in black















Hnnnnng








Those cards though...

















Box from the motherland arrived! EK-Supremacy EVO Nickel Plexi + Nickel mounting plate








3x EK-FC Titan X Nickel Plexi + Nickel Backplates + EK-FC Terminal Triple Parallel Plexi (what a mouthful...)














Nickel BPs are hard to take photos of....








Blood Red Coolant








Never get tired of our FC blocks...















Haven't decided which route I'm going to go yet. Thoughts?








Dat coolant... actually looks like blood.








Fittings. Inspired by @malik








Compression...








90s










Pass through, extenders, m-m rotary, female-female








Pass throughs, female-female, male-male rotary, plugs, and socket extender








I don't think many know what this fitting is for... the EK-Socket Extender, despite many asking for it.








Our standard XRES with nickel extender fitting that is required to fill the inset G1/4 threads.








The socket fittings replace this nickel fitting and now you have a completely black solution!


----------



## EK_Derick (May 22, 2015)

The mighty box... with sturdy shipping braces















Extremely thick foam "suspended" the case in the box (foam is inside the cardboard as well)








Finally a last resort of plastic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(You retail MKIIs will have a bit newer protection layer here) 



omgz...






Dat Paint








More foam keeping everything in place






















Foam, everywhere








Fans are snapped in




































Prototype 2 if that wasn't clear to anyone 








More bubble wrap!








Solid aluminum








Even included some tools 






















Crossflow





























HDD sleds








So the first thing I did was mod the DDC mount to fit a D5... because I'm simply a D5 guy! I'll have more pics of this later...








Top fans... so sexy






















D5 kit








Just a preview of what's to come








Those Titan Xs...








RVE








Sexy ROG SLI Bridge








EK-Vardar











































Last one for tonight...








Woo!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 22, 2015)

WTB sponsors for my next build.


----------



## EK_Derick (May 23, 2015)

Update!



So first up I needed to block my GPUs of course! So much Nickel...








Time to take that stock cooler off...








*Poof*















So shiny








I love pre-cut RAM pads...








And there she is








Time for the backplate...






















BAM








All done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Then there were 3... pardon my photo here. These backplates are not easy to photograph








So sexy... missing the terminal because, you'll see.





























Love these plexi terminals















So shiny


















































So... here's where it gets a little confusing. I leave May 26th, but I have to finish a *quick* version of this build for some marketing purposes. SO the following photos are featuring my Rampage III Black Edition because I need a board that has RAM and Motherboard blocks, and it's still TBD what I'll be watercooling on the Rampage V Extreme. *NOTE: THE FINAL BUILD WILL HAVE THE RAMPAGE V EXTREME AND HARD TUBING*









































































I'm not entirely sold on this combo yet... the tube on the right will be straightened. The clear tubing will have blood red coolant flowing through it. I may switch it so red fittings have the clear tubing/red fluid and black fittings have black tubing. Or just go back to one color set. What do YOU guys think?


----------



## adulaamin (May 23, 2015)

I'm gonna have to view this when I get home in 3 hours. The pictures are blocked here at work.


----------



## EK_Derick (May 25, 2015)

Final update before I leave... V1 complete. V2 will have cables 

















































































































































































































































*V2 with cables, hard tubing & Rampage V Extreme coming late June.*


----------



## xkm1948 (May 25, 2015)

Best Hardware Porn EVER!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 25, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Best Hardware Porn EVER!


pretty much my thought ...  but the image loading of that thread is a "pita"  ... ahah i don't have a bad connection but still xD


----------



## EK_Derick (May 25, 2015)

Images are only 1800pix at their longest >.>


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 25, 2015)

EK_Derick said:


> Images are only 1800pix at their longest >.>


it's not the size of them who is a "pita" but the number of them ... i load them fast tho the number make it uncomfortable  
i know Thumbnail instead of full size would make the thread less glorious no worries  

note to self: next time i load that thread, prepare a side occupation


----------



## Whilhelm (May 26, 2015)

Looking super awesome so far, Excited to see it with the X99 platform and hard pipes. 

That MK II is a beautiful case.


----------

